# Android Upgrade Firmware 2.2 to 2.3



## Ecstats (Jun 25, 2013)

Greetings,

I have an HTC Desire Bravo / A8181 on which I'm trying to upgrade the firmware version from 2.2 to 2.3, since there are some applications I want to run that require the latter.

I followed this video: HTC Desire - Android 2.2 to 2.3 upgrade - YouTube

I downloaded the programs (RUU_HTC Desire Android 2.3 Upgrade (Gingerbread) and HTC Sync) and followed the necessary steps. However upon updating the firmware it stopped somewhere in the middle and now it tells me the phone cannot be found on the USB anymore.

This is what is now displayed on the phone (it doesn't work anymore):

Bravo PVT4 SHIP S-ON
HBOOT-0.93.0001
MICROP-051d
TOUCH PANEL-SYNT0101
RADIO-5.10.05.30
Aug 10 2010.17:52:18

RUU

Does anyone know how to fix this? Even just reverting to 2.2 would be fine for now :/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Well that video doesn't really look trustworthily so that is an issue right there.

Phones don't have reset buttons or really the only way of getting it back to working would be to contact HTC. 

You could try booting into Android Safe Mode but I don't think it will.


----------



## Ecstats (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Actually stupid me didn't try just rebooting the phone, I did and it seems to be back to normal. I won't try that way of upgrading again though. Do you have any tips on how to go about it properly?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unless you want to Root the phone then use a ROM there really isn't any way of getting it.


----------

